# Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?



## cafabu (14. Januar 2015)

Moinsen,
ein Thema was mich schon lange beschäftigt.
Insbesondere Angelzubehör und Kleidung erlebe ich adäquat passend in Baumärkten und Berufsbekleidungsgeschäften erheblich günstiger.
Beispiele: 
Gerätekisten finde ich in Baumärkten ohne Ende. Alle sind inzwischen auch gegen Weichmacher resistent. Mit ein bisschen Geschick lassen sie sich sogar zur „Eierlegendenwollmilchsau“ nach eigenen Ansprüchen umbauen. Ebenso rostfreies Werkzeug wie Zangen etc. Wer mit „offenen Angel-Augen“ durch den Baumarkt geht findet viele Sachen die sich verwenden lassen.
Berufsbekleidungsgeschäfte bieten hochqualitative wetterfeste Klamotten an. Wenn man ein wenig sucht bekommt man da sehr günstige Angebote.
Scheren, Pinzetten und andere brauchbare Kleinteile bekommt man im Internet. Medizinischer Bedarf- OP Bestecke – Chirurgische Instrumente zum Ersteigern. Alles härtester und absolut rostfreier Edelstahl. Habe selber letztens 15 brauchbare Teile für 8,90€ ersteigert.
Ich denke da gibt es noch viele Beispiele mehr. 
Fallen Euch da noch andere Quellen ein? 
Wie handhabt Ihr das?
Carsten


----------



## bacalo (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Interessantes Thema:m.
Nachdem mein Tackle-Dealer wohl reich sein dürfte, halte ich auch stets die Augen offen. Spontan fällt mir hier die stabile Angeltasche mit Sortimentskästen vom LIDL ein. Im ersten Jahr noch 19,99 und ab dem zweiten Jahr 24,99. 
Aktuell steht der "Winterschlussverkauf" an. Hab' mir vor zwei Jahren bei C & A eine Snowbordjacke, 8000er Wassersäule, geholt. Von 129,00 €uronen innerhalb von vier Wochen für 19,99 € gekauft. Okay, war ein unmodisches dunkelgrün.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## GeorgeB (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Wenn man lange genug sucht und sucht, wird man immer alles irgendwo und irgendwie ein bisschen billiger bekommen. Und killt damit unabsichtlich Stück für Stück den Fachhandel, bei dem man alles findet, was man zum Angeln benötigt. Komprimiert und praktisch, wenn man nicht Zeit ohne Ende hat. 

Im Baumarkt bekommt man sicherlich immer mal wieder nette und günstige Dinge, aber eben auch viel überteuerten Müll. Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal. Gerade bei Werkzeug. Entweder ist es billiger Ramsch zu "Normalpreisen", oder überteuerte Markenqualität. Da ziehe ich den Fachhandel vor, den es leider immer weniger gibt. 

Schwere Dinge, wie Rigipsplatten oder Zement sind im Baumarkt manchmal sehr günstig. Das leichte Zubehör, was man dann dazu kauft, wenn man schon mal dort ist, kostet meist erheblich mehr als im Fachhandel. Die müssen alle irgendwie auf ihren Schnitt kommen.


----------



## Merlin (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Ich habe noch keinen Angelladen gesehen der wegen Reichtum geschlossen hat..eher andersherum


----------



## Kouta (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Moin, 

Zangen, Seitenschneider etc. bei würth. Ansonsten so wie du schon geschrieben hast. 
Ein " angel " Seitenschneider ist gut mehr als doppelt so teuer wie vergleichbar qualitative werkzeug aus dem internet odee baumarkt.
Für das selbe Geld bekomme ich bei z.b. würth eine Qualität die man nicht vergleichen kann.
auvh angelsachen sind vergleichbar teurer als outdoor oder Berufskleidung. 

Grüße


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Guter Trööt,#6
ich handhabe das ganz ähnlich wie du, speziell was Bekleidung betrifft-Berufsbekleidungsausstatter! Zwei absolut taugliche, robuste Westen mit jeder Menge Außen/Innentaschen habe ich letztes Jahr für fünf Euro das Stück in 'nem Abverkauf eines Baumarktes erstanden.
Scheren/Arterienklemmen usw. bekomme ich von 'ner befreundeten Ärztin frisch aus dem OP geliefert, dafür gibbet mal 'ne Einladung zum Fischessen. 
Massig Kleinteile wie Gummiperlen, Pitzenbauerringe usw. bekommt man im Bastelbedarf um ein Vielfaches günstiger, wenn der Spiddel nicht für die Angelindustrie umgelabelt wurde.


Meine Stipprutenblanks schneide ich nachts im Botanischen Garten und was extravagante und günstige Obertrikotagen und fußläufig geeignete, ich nenn es mal "Geräte", speziell für den Watangelbereich betrifft, dazu kann ein Moderator namens "Seele" sicher noch einiges beitragen!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keinen Angelladen gesehen der wegen Reichtum geschlossen hat..eher andersherum


Stimmt - es gibt einige wenige richtig gute, die dafür auch ( zu Recht) gutes Geld verdienen, viele krebsen eher rum...

Keiner derer, die oft meckern über die pöööse Industrie, würde auch nur einen Cent seines eigenen Gehaltes abgeben, um das von seiner Firma vertriebene Produkt oder die angebotene Dienstleistung für Kunden preiswerter zu machen - wetten?

Davon ab:
Man findet aus dem Profibereich/Baumarkt etc. immer wieder gute Produkte für bestimmte Einsatzzwecke, die auch bei mir manch von der Angelindustrie angebotenes Produkt ersetzen (Landehandschuh, Zangen, Goretexstiefel etc.)


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Da Angelzeug fast ausschließlich in Fernost produziert wird, ist es nicht nötig dass hier jemand auf Teile seines Lohns verzichtet um es billiger zu machen.
Nur die willkürlich festgesetzten Preise(weitab vom Herstellungspreis) machen uns zu Goldeseln der Angelindustrie.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Ich denke hier muss man in vielen Bereichen sehr stark unterscheiden. Es ist sicherlich so, dass der lokale Angelhändler nicht in Geld schwimmt, die haben gegen die Internet-Konkurrenz zu kämpfen und die Gewinn-Margen sind auch nicht sehr rosig.
Die Gewinnspannen in der Industrie sehen da deutlich anders aus - je nach Produkt.
Billig-Wobbler aus Fernost, fertig bedruckt werden zu einem x-fachen Preis als "eigene" Innovation verkauft - ja, in diesen Segmenten sind wir Angler die Dummen. Andersrum gibt es wirklich hochwertige Waren, die ihren Preis dann wert sind, besonders deutlich beispielsweise bei geflochtenen Schnüren.

Im Kleidungs und Zubehör-Sektor wird gerne etwas mit dem Zusatz "Angel-...." versehene und entsprechend teuer verkauft. Eine Spezialschere für Geflechtschnur ist eben nicht mehr als eine scharfe Schere. Ein "Hakenschärfer" ein ganz normaler Schleifstein. Eine "Angelhose" ist ganz normale Funktionskleidung, die man evtl. im Outdoorladen in besserer Qualität günstiger bekommt. "Angelstiefel" bekommt man zum Teil besser und günstiger im Sektor Berufsbekleidung.

Man kann nicht alle Produkte über einen Kamm ziehen, es lohnt sich, seinen Kopf einzuschalten und die Augen offen zu halten. Nicht am falschen Ende sparen (zB Schnüre), aber sich auch keinen überteuerten Ramsch andrehen zu lassen ("Spezial"schere).

Bewußt möchte ich die Angelläden in Schutz nehmen. Ich liebe meinen kleinen Laden um die Ecke, das Personal ist top und ich finde solche kleinen Onkel-Petri-Läden gehören zu unserer Kultur dazu. Nicht immer nur auf den Preis schauen, sondern auch einmal sehen, dass die Händler oft tollen Service, nette Gespräche und Tipps bieten und man immer auf einen Kaffee rein schauen kann. Von meinem Angelhändler weiß ich, dass der nicht in Geld schwimmt und kein Abzocker ist.

Viele Bereiche die in dieses Thema mit reinspielen. Man sollte sich nicht über den Tisch ziehen lassen, Kopf einschalten, aber auch nicht am falschen Ende für minderwertige Produkte sparen und vor allem bei seinem lokalen Händler nicht nur auf den Preis schauen. Die haben mehr zu bieten als nur Produkte und das ist es mir wert.


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Ich habe mal von einem Händler bei einem Hegefischen gehört. Das Angler wie Kühe sind. Man muss sie jeden Tag melken. 
Als er das sagte, stand ich gerade auf der anderen Seite eines größeren Busches und war gerade dabei eine Stange  Wasser abzuschlagen.  Als er mich dann bemerkte, war er ziemlich kleinlaut und meinte das es nicht so gemeint war. War es aber doch.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Mit deiner These, dass Angler den Goldesel spielen sollen, hast du schon recht.
Und das Baumarkts Werkzeugboxen ebenso als Köderboxen herhalten können, da sind auch viele schon drauf gekommen.
Gleiches gilt für Zangen und andere Hilfsmittel.
Einige gute Konsumenten wollen aber den Agelindustrie Sticker auf ihrem Equipment haben und sind daher bereit, für möglichst prestigeträchtige Labels, einen Aufpreis zu zahlen.
Da fallen mir spontan die Shimano und Illex Fans ein!
Eins der wenigen Ausrüstungsteile für Angler, welche wohl auch nicht von von andreren, nicht auf Angler spezialisierten Anbietern zu kaufen ist, sind die Karpfenliegen!
Da habe ich noch nie ein zu verwendendes Gästebett oder Feldbett gesehen, welches mit den "Anglerliegen" gleich zu stellen wäre?
Off Topic:



> Medizinischer Bedarf- OP Bestecke – Chirurgische Instrumente zum  Ersteigern. Alles härtester und absolut rostfreier Edelstahl. Habe  selber letztens 15 brauchbare Teile für 8,90€ ersteigert.


Damit liegst du aber falsch, dass kann nur Chinaschrott sein!
Ich zahle für *eine* brauchbare medizinische Pinzette, oder Skalpel, Schere und sonstige Artikel, mehr als das doppelte was du für deinen Komplettsatz bezahlt hast.
Ich arbeite mit dem Zeugs und habe auch schon solches Billig-Werkzeug ausprobiert, für meine Zwecke absolut untauglich.
Diese Chinastähle sind nicht mal anständig gehärtet!
In der Medizin wird sowas auch nicht eingesetzt, da gibt es eigentlich nur eine probate Marke und zwar die heimischen Äskulap Medizintechnik!

http://www.chirurgische-instrumente.info/de/index.html

Jürgen

P.S.: eine Arterienklemme zum Hakenlösen kann dennoch aus China sein!


----------



## vermesser (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Ja und nein  . 

Natürlich kann man, wenn man zuviel Geld hat oder doof  is, nur Sachen kaufen, die extra fürs Angeln sind. Ich denke da insbesondere an völlig überteuerte "Anglerstiefel" oder allgemein Klamotten. Die gibts fast immer genauso gut oder besser und dazu preiswerter im normalen Geschäft...heißt dann nur Trekkingstiefel, gefütterter Gummistiefel, Skianzug, Funktionsunterwäsche etc.   . Hat dann auch kein Emblem von Shimano oder sonstwem und ist nicht zwangsläufig grün.

Gleiches gilt teilweise für Taschen, Rucksäcke usw., wobei es hier schon drauf an kommt...gute Anglertaschen sind auf die mitgelieferten Boxen größenmäßig angepasst. 

Auch im Bereich Boote und Zubehör würde ich nicht unbedingt im Angelladen kaufen...ich sah schon kleine 1,5kg Anker fürs Belly für fast 20 Euro...die gibts im Baumarkt für 7 Euro. Ähnlich bei Rettungswesten etc., die im Angelladen ein Schweinegeld kosten...im Bootsbedarf dagegen sehr viel günstiger sind.

Boxen gibts auch im Baumarkt, ja...aber ob die dann in die verwendete Tasche passen, is schon wieder Glückssache und muss probiert werden.

Insgesamt muss man wie immer die Augen aufmachen. Es gibt immer irgendwo Schnäppchen, Auslaufmodelle für sehr wenig Geld etc...

Vieles, was man zum Angeln benötigt, ist einfach sehr speziell...aber Scheren, Messer etc. müssen nicht aus dem Anglerbedarf sein. Auch ein Totschläger für fast 10 Euro ist eher ein Witz...ein Stück Besenstiel ist fast kostenlos. Genauso kosten Clips fürn Watkescher ein Heidengeld...drei Karabiner beim Tedi 1 Euro  .


----------



## Ruti Island (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Meiner Meinung nach für den Einzelhandel auf keinem Fall, denn die Preise werden ja von anderen gemacht. 

 Interessehalber hab ich mir auf www.bundesanzeiger.de mal die Bilanz der Shimano Germany Fishing GmbH angeschaut. Haben in 2013 einen Gewinn von ~1,2 Mio. € gemacht. Hätte gedacht die machen viel mehr. 

 Inwiefern jedoch in anderen Ländern vom Mutterkonzern produziert wird und dann zu hohen Preisen an das Tochterunternehmen in Deutschland verkauft wird um den Gewinn möglichst gering zu halten und ihn dann lieber in anderen Ländern zu versteuern kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keinen Angelladen gesehen der wegen Reichtum geschlossen hat..eher andersherum


 

 Ich kenne schon zwei, dürften aber die wenigen Ausnahmen sein. Jedenfalls für einen Luxussportwagen hat es bei beiden locker gereicht.


----------



## Ruti Island (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich kenne schon zwei, dürften aber die wenigen Ausnahmen sein. Jedenfalls für einen Luxussportwagen hat es bei beiden locker gereicht.


 
 Das hat gar nichts mehr zu sagen. Heutzutage kann sich fast jeder einen Porsche leasen wenn er will...


----------



## RayZero (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Das hat gar nichts mehr zu sagen. Heutzutage kann sich fast jeder einen Porsche leasen wenn er will...



Mag sein, aber der ein oder andere müsste dann trotzdem im Baumhausleben - oder im Porsche selber #c


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Das hat gar nichts mehr zu sagen. Heutzutage kann sich fast jeder einen Porsche leasen wenn er will...



Muß dann aber mit dem Esel zur Arbeit reiten...


----------



## Ruti Island (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



RayZero schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber der ein oder andere müsste dann trotzdem im Baumhausleben - oder im Porsche selber #c



Also wenn beide Ehepartner voll berufstätig sind, ist es für die wenigsten ein Problem 1000€ Leasing im Monat abzudrücken.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Naja, wie man Bier teurer an der Tankstelle kaufen kann, so kann man Werkzeug teurer im Angelladen kaufen.
Und ob man sich nun ein Thermoanzug von Shimano etc kauft oder einen von Mammut oder Jack W.  
Selbst manche gute Arbeitskleidung ist nicht günstiger.

Und wer fährt schon für ne Kombizange 5-6km in den Baumarkt wenn man gerade im Angelladen ist und diese dort 1-2 Euro teurer ist?


Alles relativ.


----------



## Hardiii (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

ihr habt wohl die ganze leasing sache nicht verstanden...
für unternehen sieht die leasing sache komplett anderst aus als für den endverbraucher. der endverbraucher bekommt nur eine leigehühr die als leasing verkauft wird berechnet. Die firma jedoch rechnet die leasingkosten einfach gegen die gezahlte ust und holt sich das ganze wieder, somit kostet der porsche nur ust (also nix) und versicherung, steuer und eben den sprit


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Also wenn beide Ehepartner voll berufstätig sind, ist es für die wenigsten ein Problem 1000€ Leasing im Monat abzudrücken.


Wenn man verheiratet ist, ist der Euro aber auch nur noch 50 Cent wert..........

:g:g


----------



## Sharpo (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Is das jetzt ein Leasingthread? ^^


----------



## Sharpo (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn man verheiratet ist, ist der Euro aber auch nur noch 50 Cent wert..........
> 
> :g:g



Sag ich meiner Frau auch immer. Die anderen 50 cent gehn intern für Angelklamotten druff. lol


----------



## Ruti Island (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Hardiii schrieb:


> ihr habt wohl die ganze leasing sache nicht verstanden...
> für unternehen sieht die leasing sache komplett anderst aus als für den endverbraucher. der endverbraucher bekommt nur eine leigehühr die als leasing verkauft wird berechnet. Die firma jedoch rechnet die leasingkosten einfach gegen die gezahlte ust und holt sich das ganze wieder, somit kostet der porsche nur ust (also nix) und versicherung, steuer und eben den sprit



So einen Schwachsinn habe ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht gelesen. Die Unternehmen zahlen alles genau so wie wir als private Leasingnehmer, natürlich zu verbesserten Konditionen. Außerdem können sie die für das Leasing gezahlte USt. als Vorsteuer mit ihrer vereinnahmten Umsatzsteuer verrechnen.

 Und Satzzeichen, sowie Groß und Kleinschreibung würden deinen sinnbefreiten Beitrag einfacher zu lesen machen.


----------



## Hardiii (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

ich seh schon, du bist profi 

den sinn der USt und MwSt hast wohl nicht ganz verstanden...


----------



## Ruti Island (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Hardiii schrieb:


> den sinn der USt und MwSt hast wohl nicht ganz verstanden...




Dann erklär es mir doch mal bitte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Und wenn ihr meint euch hier öffentlich persönlich anzicken zu müssen, gibts Punkte.

Machts per PN; wenn ihr nicht drauf verzichten könnt..


----------



## Hardiii (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn ihr meint euch hier öffentlich persönlich anzicken zu müssen, gibts Punkte.
> 
> Machts per PN; wenn ihr nicht drauf verzichten könnt..




Dortmund wär froh drum 

Spass bei seite :vik:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

In erster Linie sind es Boxen, Koffer/Kästen, Werkzeuge und Bekleidung die im Angelgeschäft teurer sein können.

Im Grunde genommen verständlich und nicht verwerflich. Denn der Angelladen hat eine ganz andere Rate an Besuchern, die dort täglich einkaufen. Um da noch brauchbaren Gewinn zu machen, empfiehlt es sich natürlich auch diese Dinge zu einem etwas teureren Betrag anzubieten. Das viel Geld in dieser Branche steckt, das braucht man keinem Angler zu erklären der genügen Geld dafür ausgibt. Aber ganz so einfach ist der Wettbewerb in diesem Bereich auch nicht. Auch dort macht das Internet viel Konkurrenz und damit anschließend kaputt.

Da gibt es ganz andere Branchen und Produkt-Paletten mit wesentlich höheren Margen.


Und zu den oben genannten Dingen. Köderboxen und meinen Angelkoffer habe ich im Baumarkt gekauft. Dieser hat eine Angel-Abteilung. Ich bin einfach 2 Regale weiter gegangen und habe die selben Boxen für den halben Preis gekauft. Von den Koffern ganz zu schweigen. Bei Werkzeugen ist es ähnlich, wobei es die auch im Angelladen relativ günstig gibt und man diese eh meist nur einmal kaufen braucht.

Und Kleidung.... Anzug-Hose und Jackett gibt es eh nicht im Angelgeschäft


----------



## Mozartkugel (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Hardiii schrieb:


> ihr habt wohl die ganze leasing sache nicht verstanden... für unternehen sieht die leasing sache komplett anderst aus als für den endverbraucher. der endverbraucher bekommt nur eine leigehühr die als leasing verkauft wird berechnet. Die firma jedoch rechnet die leasingkosten einfach gegen die gezahlte ust und holt sich das ganze wieder, somit kostet der porsche nur ust (also nix) und versicherung, steuer und eben den sprit



man kann nur die MwSt. gegen rechnen, d.h. man zahlt also den Nettobetrag. Allerdings mindert dieser weiterhin den Gewinn und zahlt erneut weniger Steuern. Nicht vergessen sollte man allerdings die 1%-Regelung, die ist ganz schön fies :q


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Mein bester Freund Anfang des Jahres ist der Raiffeisenmarkt. 
Wenn ich mir vorstelle ich würde mir meine ganzen Partikel fürs Karpfenangeln in einem Angelshop/versand kaufen wäre mir das Geld zu schade.

Bei 25kg Hanfsaat, 20kg Mais, 20kg Erbsen und 25 kg Taubenfutter wäre da bei den fertigen Partikeln im Angelshop gleich mal mehrere Hundert Euros weg. Im Raiffeisen zahle ich nicht mal einen Hunderter dafür.


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Von wem sollen es die Angelläden denn nehmen, wenn nicht von den Anglern? Minigolfspieler und Dressurreiter trifft man dort eher selten an.


----------



## Surf (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Sicher sind wir die Goldesel. Aber wer will kein Geld an mir verdienen? 
Und angel kann man von den Gesamtkosten pro Jahr auch sicher mit Golf vergleichen.  
Es ist einfach die Frage was man an Ausrüstung haben WILL und  was man tatsächlich braucht.
 Ich muss z.b. zugeben das ich mir schon öfters Ausrüstung gekauft habe, deren Konkurrenz gleichwertig und günstiger ist , und die meinem Zweck auch voll und ganz genügt hätte (siehe etwa Penn vs FinNor). Ich halte das sich "zum Goldeselmachen" für eine rein persönliche Entscheidung die man ohne Logik , sondern vielmehr mit Emotion betrachten sollte! 
Ich habe z.Z. mega viel Stress mit Uni und Arbeit und komme viel zu wenig ans Wasser,  wenn ich es dann aber mal schaffen,  soll alles stimmen und ich mich gut fühlen und ich ganz persönlich will dann einfach  nicht mein teures Kit, überspitzt gesagt, in nem Kartoffelsalat-Eimer transportieren,  das ist für mich genauso als würde ich mir ATU- Reifen auf nen Porsche ziehen. Ich musste als ich " Wochenendkrieger" geworden bin sehr schnell lernen das ich Zeit nicht kaufen kann und die wenige Zeit nicht mit Kompromissen vertun will. Fange ich dadurch mehr? Nö! Aber es geht halt um das persönliche Gefühl.


----------



## RayZero (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Surf schrieb:


> Sicher sind wir die Goldesel. Aber wer will kein Geld an mir verdienen?
> Und angel kann man von den Gesamtkosten pro Jahr auch sicher mit Golf vergleichen.
> Es ist einfach die Frage was man an Ausrüstung haben WILL und  was man tatsächlich braucht.
> Ich muss z.b. zugeben das ich mir schon öfters Ausrüstung gekauft habe, deren Konkurrenz gleichwertig und günstiger ist , und die meinem Zweck auch voll und ganz genügt hätte (siehe etwa Penn vs FinNor). Ich halte das sich "zum Goldeselmachen" für eine rein persönliche Entscheidung die man ohne Logik , sondern vielmehr mit Emotion betrachten sollte!
> Ich habe z.Z. mega viel Stress mit Uni und Arbeit und komme viel zu wenig ans Wasser,  wenn ich es dann aber mal schaffen,  soll alles stimmen und ich mich gut fühlen und ich ganz persönlich will dann einfach  nicht mein teures Kit, überspitzt gesagt, in nem Kartoffelsalat-Eimer transportieren,  das ist für mich genauso als würde ich mir ATU- Reifen auf nen Porsche ziehen. Ich musste als ich " Wochenendkrieger" geworden bin sehr schnell lernen das ich Zeit nicht kaufen kann und die wenige Zeit nicht mit Kompromissen vertun will. Fange ich dadurch mehr? Nö! Aber es geht halt um das persönliche Gefühl.



Sehr schön geschrieben *gefällt mir*


----------



## cafabu (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

also mein Trööt ging nicht gegen die kleinen Endverkäufer. Die leiden unter den Preisen der Hersteller genauso.
Jeder Händler muss existieren können und dafür muss er Geld verdienen.
Aber trotzdem, meine Behauptung nur weil es angeblich "speziell" für Angler gemacht ist, oder ein "begehrenswertes" Emblem darauf ist, ist es teurer als im "normalen" Handel.
Und Jürgen mir ist klar das es bei chir. Besteck Chinamüll gibt. Ich komme selber aus dem Krankenhausgeschäft. Bei Versteigerungen muss man schon genau hinsehen. Mein Schnäppchen war schon made in Germany.
Carsten


----------



## Sharpo (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



cafabu schrieb:


> also mein Trööt ging nicht gegen die kleinen Endverkäufer. Die leiden unter den Preisen der Hersteller genauso.
> Jeder Händler muss existieren können und dafür muss er Geld verdienen.
> Aber trotzdem, meine Behauptung nur weil es angeblich "speziell" für Angler gemacht ist, oder ein "begehrenswertes" Emblem darauf ist, ist es teurer als im "normalen" Handel.
> Und Jürgen mir ist klar das es bei chir. Besteck Chinamüll gibt. Ich komme selber aus dem Krankenhausgeschäft. Bei Versteigerungen muss man schon genau hinsehen. Mein Schnäppchen war schon made in Germany.
> Carsten



Is doch mit allem so.
Kauf nen Kanister Öl bei Mercedes, VW usw. 
Und dann mal einen Kanister bei beim Hersteller welcher es nur unter anderem Namen vertreibt.


----------



## Relgna (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn man verheiratet ist, ist der Euro aber auch nur noch 50 Cent wert..........
> 
> :g:g



Ja aber nur beim ersten mal, beim 2. Mal kann man sich ja etwas suchen wo nicht arm ist..... so gings mir.

Ich habe mir kürzlich alles was ich meinte zum Angeln zubrauchen im Netz zuammen gekauft, erst dann habe ich gesehen das wir ein Angelgeschäft in 5 Kilometer Entfernung haben...........das ärgert mich eigentlich da es nun so rauskommt das man da die nächsten kleinteile oder Würmer sowie Tageskarten holt und der Händler davon bestimmt nicht überleben kann.
Ich bin jemand der im Fachgeschäft gerne etwas mehr zahlt, wobei die Betonung bei etwas liegen sollte.
Bekleidung habe ich seit eh und je gute zum Montenbiken, Wandern, ec. die wird es mir beim Angeln wohl auch tun.

Ich trinke und rauche nicht und gehe auch nicht in Puff, da bleibt schon was übrig für's Angeln.


Des hoby mit nem Schmartfon gschribe


----------



## chef (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Schlauchboote: Besonders wenn sie grün sind und "Karpfenboot" oder so heissen....und einen gängigen Namen haben. 600 Euro aufwärts dann.
Bau und Material - gleiches Boot, zB Farbe grau oder weiss gibts aber für zT unter 300......,zB in ebay und ebay-Kleinanzeigen!!!!


----------



## Hecht32 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Was würden manche sagen, wenn es keine Angelläden oder zugehörige Industrie gäbe! 
Ich liebe es, in einem Angelgeschäft mit mehreren hundert m2 zu schoppen. 
Wenn ich eine Lösezange für 20€ kaufen möchte, ok! Wer eine Zange vom Baumarkt will, auch ok. Aber bitte nicht beschweren wenn der Laden dicht macht. Was nicht heißt, dass ich nicht auch Alternativen nutze. 
Ich möchte aber nicht mit Discounter Ruten und Rollen fischen müssen oder wie in einigen Ländern nötig, alles selber basteln. 
Goldesel ist nur der, der es sein will. Die Angelindustrie bietet für jeden Geldbeutel die entsprechende Ware an.


----------



## Mozartkugel (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

soweit wird es nicht kommen, du kannst heutzutage dein Zeugs weltweit online einkaufen. Ich weiß gar nicht wann ich meinen letzten Wobbler hier in D gekauft habe? Ist schon etwas länger her |supergri


----------



## kati48268 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Frische Maden auf die Schnelle auch? |kopfkrat


----------



## maniana (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> ...die haben gegen die Internet-Konkurrenz zu kämpfen und die Gewinn-Margen sind auch nicht sehr rosig.




Margen von 40-50% sind bei den Händlern ganz normal. Da braucht mir keiner kommen mit dem Thema "... die armen Händler...".

Ich sagte letztens zu einem Händler der mir einen 5kg Sack Boilies um 50€ andrehen wollte, daß ich bei so einem Preis wieder rückwärts aus dem Laden rausgehe, bevor ich mir so einen Sack um 50€ kaufe. Meinte er wenn jeder so denken würde könne er den Laden gleich zumachen.

Nichtsdestotrotz sind 5 Kilo Boilies (in meinen Augen) niemals 50€ wert. Dann müssen die die Margen etwas reduzieren dann kann man sich das wieder überlegen, aber so sind garantiert über 50% eher 60-70% davon Gewinn...
Und dann gibt es genug "bessere" Angler, die sich den Sack um 50€ kaufen, soviel dann zum Thema "arme Händler..."

just my 2 cents,


----------



## Ruti Island (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



maniana schrieb:


> Margen von 40-50% sind bei den Händlern ganz normal. Da braucht mir keiner kommen mit dem Thema "... die armen Händler...".
> 
> Ich sagte letztens zu einem Händler der mir einen 5kg Sack Boilies um 50€ andrehen wollte, daß ich bei so einem Preis wieder rückwärts aus dem Laden rausgehe, bevor ich mir so einen Sack um 50€ kaufe. Meinte er wenn jeder so denken würde könne er den Laden gleich zumachen.
> 
> ...




Beruhen deine Behauptungen auf Fakten oder sind das reine Vermutungen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Marge ist nicht gleich Gewinn - davon wird Miete bezahlt, Personal, Strom, Steuern, Versicherungen etc. - was dann überbleibt ist der Gewinn..


----------



## maniana (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Beruhen deine Behauptungen auf Fakten oder sind das reine Vermutungen?



die Margen schwanken von Produkt zu Produkt.
aber von 40% darf man ausgehen - das weiß ich in soweit weil ein relativ weitläufiger Bekannter (als Angestellter im Angelshop) die Waren zum EK bekommt, und das sind so ganz grob 40% - Plus/Minus.


----------



## DeralteSack (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Bei den meisten Angelgeräten liegt die Gewinnspanne für den Händler eher bei +/- 30%. 
Diese ist natürlich auch abhängig von der Menge der eingekauften Waren.
Wenn er nun einen oder zwei Artikel (z.B. Rolle oder Rute) von einem Händler annimmt, bekommt er nur einen bestimmten Preis. Wenn er nun aber hundert davon nimmt, kann der Hersteller einen ganz anderen Preis machen. Dann bekommt der Händler vielleicht sogar 40% oder gar 50%. 
Jedoch hat er auch das Risiko, da man als Händler solche Ware nicht auf Kulanz bekommt, sondern sie in aller Regel selbst vorfinanzieren muss. Somit ist es sein Problem, ob er nun die Ware los wird oder nicht. Dem Hersteller kann es egal sein. Er hat sein Geld. Zwar etwas weniger, als wenn 100 Leuten nur einen Artikel zum vollen Preis zu verkaufen, statt einem einhundert Artikel mit nem kleinen Rabatt. Aber das Geld hat er sicher.
Bedenkt man nun die Mietpreise, die deutschen Steuern, die mitverdienenden Behörden, Personalkosten, Versicherungen, Krankenkasse, Rentenkasse, etc., so bleibt von den 35 € Verdienst, den der Händler an der 100 Eurorute hatte nicht sehr viel, insofern er nicht mehrere am Tag verkauft. Ansonsten muss er den Verdienst durch den Verkauf von Kleinteilen decken, die zum vielfachen ihres Einkaufpreises verkauft werden. So auch das Futter, was als verderbliche Ware mit eingeschränkter Lagerung gilt und nicht immer regelmäßig abverkauft wird.

Viele kleine Läden gehen daher zunehmend kaputt. 
Durchaus günstiger können daher die Händler überleben, die ihre Waren überwiegend online verkaufen, damit Lagerhaltungskosten, etc. gering halten können. Ladengeschäft ist da manchmal nur das Zubrot.


Nachtrag:

Die Gewinnspanne ist natürlich nicht nur vom Einzelprodukt abhängig, sondern auch von Gesamtangebot eines Herstellers. Dadurch können auch mehr als nur 30-35% erreicht werden.



Wären es Möbel, so könnte man statt 30-40% auch 60-400% sagen. Eine Luxuscouch eines namhaften Möbelhauses kostet 2000€. Beim Hersteller im Polen aber nur 500€ (Selbstabholer).


----------



## maniana (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Marge ist nicht gleich Gewinn - davon wird Miete bezahlt, Personal, Strom, Steuern, Versicherungen etc. - was dann überbleibt ist der Gewinn..



das ist klaro.
auf der anderen Seite kostet ein Kilo Frolic beim Fressnapf ca. 3,50€, und der 5Kilo Sack 12,xx € und die haben genau die gleichen Ausgaben.

Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, daß die Pampe die da verarbeitet wird auch nicht schlechter als bei den Boilies ist, dann darf man sich schon fragen wie man auf einen Preis von 50€ für einen 5Kilo Sack Boilies kommt...


----------



## Ruti Island (14. Januar 2015)

maniana schrieb:


> das ist klaro.
> auf der anderen Seite kostet ein Kilo Frolic beim Fressnapf ca. 3,50€, und der 5Kilo Sack 12,xx € und die haben genau die gleichen Ausgaben.
> 
> Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, daß die Pampe die da verarbeitet wird auch nicht schlechter als bei den Boilies ist, dann darf man sich schon fragen wie man auf einen Preis von 50€ für einen 5Kilo Sack Boilies kommt...




Aber du weißt ja gar nicht was die Sachen im Einkauf kosten. Der Vergleich ist also hinfällig.

Edit: Außerdem ist Fressnapf eine riesige Kette und bekommt somit größere Rabatte, da sie in viel größeren Mengen kaufen.


----------



## DeralteSack (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Vielleicht war der Glittereffekt in den Boilies ja echter Goldstaub oder sie wurden von einem Sternekoch zubereitet?! :q:q:q


----------



## geomujo (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

"Bei den meisten Angelgeräten liegt die Gewinnspanne für den Händler eher bei +/- 30%."

Niemals!
Wenn ich sehe wie stark Auflaufmodelle rabattiert werden denke ich eher an gute 100% Marge.
Ne Rute für 120€ UVP die er dann für 65€ im Abverkauf hat wird er nicht ohne Gewinn verkaufen. Abzuglich Ust nimmt er noch 54,62€ ein. Also wird er sie wohl kaum für 50€ kaufen. Ich denke eher so bei 35-45€/stk bei 120€ UVP.

Köder sind da nochmal ein ganz anderes Tahma das denke ich noch größere Margen hergibt. Das ergibt sich schon aus dem Verhältnis Packvolumen/Preis. Ferner werden Köder vergleichsweise häufiger gekauft als Ruten und Rollen, sodass feste Absatzverträge geschlossen werden können.

Mit 30% Marge kann eigentlich keiner Leben, weil er damit nicht konkurrenzfähig am Markt ist.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



maniana schrieb:


> das ist klaro.
> auf der anderen Seite kostet ein Kilo Frolic beim Fressnapf ca. 3,50€, und der 5Kilo Sack 12,xx € und die haben genau die gleichen Ausgaben.
> 
> Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, daß die Pampe die da verarbeitet wird auch nicht schlechter als bei den Boilies ist, dann darf man sich schon fragen wie man auf einen Preis von 50€ für einen 5Kilo Sack Boilies kommt...



Das ist dann aber eher eine Sache der Hersteller / Großhändler. Dem kleinen Angelhändler bleibt nur noch übrig, seine Prozente drauf zu legen. 

Besonders kleine Läden können (wie oben angesprochen) auch keine großen Mengen bestellen, was sich dann eben auch im Preis niederschlägt. 

Abzocker gibt es unter den Einzelhändlern natürlich auch, das ist keine Frage. Solche kenne ich auch, die gerade Anfängern völlig unnötigen Kram andrehen. Aber sowas spricht sich mit der Zeit auch rum...

Letzendlich bin ich da trotzdem ein wenig nostalgisch und traditionell - und habe das große Glück, einen solch kleinen, sympathischen Laden um die Ecke zu haben.


----------



## Ruti Island (14. Januar 2015)

geomujo schrieb:


> Mit 30% Marge kann eigentlich keiner Leben, weil er damit nicht konkurrenzfähig am Markt ist.




Wieso ist jemand mit einer sehr niedrigen Gewinnspanne nicht konkurrenzfähig am Markt? Denn NUR genau damit sind sie überhaupt noch annähernd konkurrenzfähig gegenüber dem Online Versand.


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Kommt auf die Sorte an. Bei Dynamite Boilies (The Source) hätte ich mir das Schnäppchen nicht entgehen lassen.

Bzgl. Marge muss man klar differenzieren. Kleinteile (Wirbel, Haken, Gummifische, Jigköpfe) bringen Geld rein. Ruten und Rollen im höheren Preissgement kaum noch. Wenn so eine Rute/Rolle mit fremden Kapital finanziert 1 Jahr im Laden liegt, ist teilweise kein Gewinn mehr möglich. Danach gehts dann in die roten Zahlen.

Ich selber habe 2 "Hauptläden" wo manches doch mal teurer ist als im Internet. Und? Zu meinen Läden kann ich jederzeit hingehen und für 2 Euro Naturköder kaufen. Oder einfach mal nur so zum Schnacken und auf einen Kaffee (auf Kosten des Hauses). 

Vorteil, da ich in beiden Läden als jemand bekannt bin, der öfters kommt und hin und wieder auch mal etwas Geld da lässt. Ich habe mit Service oder Garantiedingen noch nie Ärger gehabt. Und werde auch nett und freundlich begrüßt und verabschiedet, wenn ich 2x hintereinander garnichts ausgebe.

Und bzgl. "Goldesel". Ich habe nun etwas darüber nachgedacht. Gut, ich gebe teilweise +500 Euro für eine Rute/Rolle aus und kaufe auch mal nen 15-28 Euro JP Wobbler. Wenn ich den nun nicht beim nächsten Ausflug in ein Hinderniss feuer, dann bleibt der aber auch recht lange in der Box.

Als Goldesel fühle ich mich trotzdem nicht. Ich bekomme ja Gegenleistung die teilweise viele Jahre hält.

Als Goldesel würde ich eher die Leute bezeichnen, die die Hausmarken (billigster China Schrott) oder andere China Ware kaufen, die größtenteils entweder garnicht, oder nur kurz funktioniert.

Sachen die nicht funktionieren (scharfe Bullet weights, stumpfe Zangen) sind Sachen, die mich dann aber wirklich aufregen. Hab zum Beispiel grad eine tolle Spro Zange zum schneiden und quetschen erstanden. Die ist zu stumpf zum abknipsen und zu schwach zum quetschen. Geil. #q

Bei sowas komme ich mir dann doch verar$cht vor. Zum Glück passiert mir sowas nur sehr selten.


----------



## Relgna (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Och fenke das eon Laden ebend auch ins Netz gehen sollte um der Zeit gerecht zu werden.

Des hoby mit nem Schmartfon gschribe


----------



## Relgna (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Relgna schrieb:


> Ich denke das ein Laden ebend auch ins Netz gehen sollte um der Zeit gerecht zu werden.
> 
> Des hoby mit nem Schmartfon gschribe





Des hoby mit nem Schmartfon gschribe


----------



## Sharpo (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Boilies= Bolies?

Irgendwie kann ich hier nur den Kopf schütteln.

Es werden offenbar alle Boilies in einen Topf geworfen.

Es gibt industriell mit billigen Lebensmitteln hergestellt Bolies und es gibt auch Boilies aus Handarbeit mit hochwertigen Inhaltsstoffen (welche auf den Markt mittlerweile gutes Geld kosten) hergestellt.

Aber egal, Boilie ist offenbar Boilie.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

oder wie es Wilhelm Busch schon richtig erkannte
"Ein jeder Wunsch, wenn er erfüllt, kriegt augenblicklich Junge."

jeder soll das kaufen was er für richtig hält, egal wo und egal wie teuer.
ist ja seine freie Entscheidung...


----------



## Ruti Island (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich denke der Gewinn des Händlers nach Abzug aller Kosten liegt eher bei 2-3%.



Damit liegst du ganz gut. Das wäre dann die Umsatzrentabilität. Also Das Verhältnis von Gewinn zu Umsatz.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aber egal, Bolie ist offenbar Bolie.



Und offenbar eine Eigenkreation von dir...:q


----------



## Sharpo (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Und offenbar eine Eigenkreation von dir...:q



Boilie

Besser?  :q

Kann ja mal vorkommen....:g


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Boilie
> 
> Besser?  :q
> 
> Kann ja mal vorkommen....:g



Sorry, ich dachte, daß wäre Absicht und du wolltest die Murmel als Anglizismenverächter eindeutschen.|wavey:

Obwohl, dann müßten die Teile ja eigentlich Köchli heißen.:q


----------



## Harry5009 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



cafabu schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> ein Thema was mich schon lange beschäftigt.
> Insbesondere Angelzubehör und Kleidung erlebe ich adäquat passend in Baumärkten und Berufsbekleidungsgeschäften erheblich günstiger.
> Beispiele:
> ...


Guter Beitrag!!! Ich mache das z. B. genauso! Ich fische nun auch schon seit ca. 30 jahren und ich fische mit Angeln und anderen Utensilien die nicht von Shimano oder anderen Nobel-Marken sind! Ich fange aber trotzdem die gleichen Fische und schäme mich nicht, keine Ausrüstung für mehrere 1000 € zu besitzen! Auch ein Tip zum Sparen!


----------



## Allround-Angler (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Boilies= Bolies?
> 
> ...es gibt auch Boilies aus Handarbeit mit hochwertigen Inhaltsstoffen...hergestellt.




Welche hochwertigen Inhaltsstoffe sollen denn in den hochwertigen Boilies drin sein|kopfkrat?


----------



## cafabu (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Nochmals zum Inhalt meiner Frage:
Es dreht sich mir nicht um die Existenz kleiner Einzelhändler.
Sondern um die Frage muss zum Beispiel eine Zange die eine Wertigkeit von 10€ hat nur weil sie nun eine Anglerzange ist eine Wertigkeit von 20€ bekommen.


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Sie tut es ganz einfach. So lange, wie sich Kunden für diese Zange finden werden. Wir leben alle miteinander doch so frei, dass wir entscheiden können, was wir wo kaufen und was uns die Produkte wert sind.


----------



## Ruti Island (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Die Nachfrage regelt das Angebot.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Welche hochwertigen Inhaltsstoffe sollen denn in den hochwertigen Boilies drin sein|kopfkrat?




Ob die drin sein müssen ist sicherlich Geschmackssache. Aber sie erklären oftmals den höheren Preis.

z.B. kostet:

Rinderleberextrakt

Einkaufspreis per kg >45 Euro - 50 Euro

Green Lipped Mussel
ca. 45 Euro / kg - 50 Euro/ kg


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Ein kluger Wirtschaftsmensch hat mal gesagt:Eine Ware ist soviel wert, wie der Kunde bereit ist dafür zu Zahlen.  Ich sehe das auch so.  Wenn die Leute bereit sind für eine Sache x, eine Summe y zu bezahlen, weil der Verkäufer diese Summe fordert, dann ist das doch OK und auch legitim. Wer das nicht will, der kauft eben was anderes oder woanders.


----------



## -TiTo- (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Wie schon gesagt, wenn nicht Wir wer dann 

Solange man nicht gezwungen wird sondern selbst entscheiden darf wo man was kauft, können die zangen von miraus auch 50€ kosten, ich muss sie ja nicht kaufen!
Ich kaufe das was ich mir leisten kann.
Ich habe natürlich nichts gegen ein Schnäppchen, aber wenn mir mal etwas Teures besser gefällt als ein günstiger Artikel habe ich auch kein Problem es mir zu gönnen.

Jeder ist bei seinem Hobby selbst dafür verantwortlich was er ausgibt und was nicht.
Lebenswichtig ist davon, auch wenn das vielleicht manche anders sehen, absolut garnichts.

Was ich allerdings wichtig finde (nich nur im Bereich Angeln) das man immer erfinderisch bleibt und sich umsieht was man sonst so nehmen könnte.

MfG TiTo


----------



## captn-ahab (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

ich bin gerne Goldesel!

Warum?
Ich mag den Laden in dem ich einkaufe und ich mag den Besitzer. Ich mag die anderen Kunden und ich mag es mir Tipps zu holen, nen Plausch zu halten und ich gönne ihm seinen Lebensunterhalt.
Dass er kein Porsche Fahrer ist weiß ich, wäre mir aber auch egal. Wer gute Arbeit leistet soll diese bitte auch bezahlt bekommen.
Ich bestelle auch ab und an im Netz, allein schon weil ich für Markenwobbler zu schlecht werfe und zuviel verliere 
Die guten Wobbler nutze ich dann eben an anderen Stellen wo man sie nicht so gefährdet.

Die kleinen Läden sterben doch aus....und warum?
Sie zahlen Steuern in Deutschland, zahlen Miete, zahlen Sozialversicherung, zahlen Löhne und kaufen selber im Umfeld ein...und wenn es nur die Brötchen sind.
Der Wirtschaftskreislauf läuft damit also perfekt....im Kreis.

Amazon zahlt KEINE Steuern, hat keine Ladenlokale, sondern hallen am A** der Welt, Gewinne werden ins Ausland nach Luxemburg verschoben wo man nur 1/4 der Steuern zahlt und die Mitarbeiter???--->die stocke auf, tolle Sache!

Was Spaß macht darf auch was kosten!....und dafür zahlt man dann auch mal "zu viel". Eben das, was man bereit ist zu zahlen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Der Wirtschaftskreislauf läuft damit also perfekt....im Kreis.



WunschdenkenDas war einmal..

Der Wirtschaftskreislauf "funktioniert" zunehmend nur noch über Pump und Luftbuchungen,der Ex Wirtschaftsriese D wankt seit längerem..wird nur leider zu oft als Erfolgstango verkauft.Gelackmeiert sind Mittelstand und Otto Normalverbraucher,hofiert werden andere.

Viele nehmen am angebl.Wirtschaftswachsum nur noch minimal bis überhaupt mehr nicht teil..das ist kein Kreis mehr,sondern eine trügerische und gefährliche Sackgasse.Betrifft mittlerweile selbst Bevölkerungsschichten,deren Zugehörigkeit vor Jahren noch rel. Sicherheit und gute Teilnahmemöglichkeiten am Wirtschaftskreislauf bedeuteten.


----------



## captn-ahab (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Stimmt nur zum Teil.

Genau aus den genannten gründen muss man aber die kleinen Läden statt der global Player stützen...der Tod des Mittelstandes ist der Tod einer Gesellschaft!
Man vergleiche mal:
Usa oder Schwellenländer wie Indien, Brasilien etc mit Norwegen (schlechtes Beispiel wegen gas), Schweden oder Dänemark...dann wirds schnell klar.

und...der Riese wankt nicht soo arg


----------



## Allround-Angler (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ob die drin sein müssen ist sicherlich Geschmackssache. Aber sie erklären oftmals den höheren Preis.
> 
> z.B. kostet:
> 
> ...



Also ich würde sagen, nahezu alle Zutaten sind Neben- oder "Abfall"produkte der Kosmetik- , Lebensmittel- und Futterindustrie. 
Immer wieder wird behauptet, es seien "wertvolle" Zutaten drin.
Nur *was* genau und auch *wieviel* genau drin ist: Das verrät natürlich keiner.
Diese Geheimniskrämerei und diese Mystifizierung der "Wunderköder" Boilies finde ich ,gelinde gesagt, nicht mehr zeitgemäß|rolleyes.


----------



## Khaane (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Hardiii schrieb:


> ihr habt wohl die ganze leasing sache nicht verstanden...
> für unternehen sieht die leasing sache komplett anderst aus als für den endverbraucher. der endverbraucher bekommt nur eine leigehühr die als leasing verkauft wird berechnet. Die firma jedoch rechnet die leasingkosten einfach gegen die gezahlte ust und holt sich das ganze wieder, somit kostet der porsche nur ust (also nix) und versicherung, steuer und eben den sprit




Gut, dass du kein Unternehmer bist, sonst wärst du wohl pleite.....

Als Unternehmer kriegst du die MwSt. zurück und je nach Einkommenssteuersatz kannst du vom Restbetrag diesen abziehen, da um die Leasinggebühr sich dein zu versteuerndes Einkommen verringert.

Also Pustekuchen mit "Gratis-Porschefahren" - Die Leasinggebühr musst du als Unternehmer auch übrig haben, das meiste was bei Leasing kursiert ist Unwissenheit und vorallem Neid.

Wenn du jedoch einen ganzen Fuhrpark mit mind. 5 Fahrzeugen bei einem Hersteller least, so kriegt man je nach Fahrzeug extrem gute Konditionen - Weit unter Wertverlust.


----------



## angler1996 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

vor allem musst du den Kram erst mal bezahlen und die Leasingfirma deine Bonität für angemessen halten
 ( mal schwarze Schafe außen vor)
 dann kommt Steuer


----------



## Koalabaer (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Wenn du jedoch einen ganzen Fuhrpark mit mind. 5 Fahrzeugen bei einem Hersteller least, so kriegt man je nach Fahrzeug extrem gute Konditionen - Weit unter Wertverlust.



den übernimmt der Hersteller? 
bei über 100 Fahrzeugen gibt es vielleicht noch Geld zurück?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Ruti Island (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Khaane schrieb:


> je nach Einkommenssteuersatz kannst du vom Restbetrag diesen abziehen, da um die Leasinggebühr sich dein zu versteuerndes Einkommen verringert.




Welchen Restbetrag denn?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Gut, dass du kein Unternehmer bist, sonst wärst du wohl pleite.....


Ohne irgend jemand persönlich angreifen zu wollen,:
Das dachte ich auch schon mehrmals beim Lesen..

Vom grundsätzlichen Verständnis des Handels, über Kalkulation bis Steuerfragen etc...

Es hat schon seinen Grund, dass von den ganzen "Ich-AGs", die mal einen  Angelladen oder -versand angefangen haben, nichts mehr über ist....

Bei den hier vermuteten Gewinnen und Steuervorteilen hätten die doch eigentlich gar nicht schiefgehen können, oder?


----------



## Jetblack (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



> Bei den hier vermuteten Gewinnen und Steuervorteilen hätten die doch eigentlich gar nicht schiefgehen können, oder?



Thomas, Du bist ein böser Mensch !   

Gruss Nick


----------



## Khaane (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> den übernimmt der Hersteller?
> bei über 100 Fahrzeugen gibt es vielleicht noch Geld zurück?
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Nein, aber die Hersteller haben Jahreswagen auf dem Hof, die nicht bewegt werden - Hier gibt es dann häufig sehr gute Leasingkonditionen weit unter dem Wertverlust.
Der Nachteil ist jedoch, man muss nehmen was einem angeboten wird und kann keinen Neuwagen frei konfigurieren. 
Steuern kann man durch hohe Anzahlungen und hohe Raten sparen, indem man den Wagen privat mit einer kleinen Schlussrate (deutlich unter Marktwert) erwirbt und dann privat weiterverkauft. 
Das Modell kann man in einem starken Wirtschaftsjahr anwenden, letztlich zahlen muss der Unternehmer trotzdem.


----------



## layercake87 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

kommt drauf an. sehe ich z.b. wobbler, die 20€ aufwärts kosten sage ich ganz klar, dass der angler gemolken wird.
genauso sehe ich es bei ruten und rollen, die teilweise jenseits der 500€ Marke liegen, was mMn niemals im verhältnis zu material- und produktionskosten steht (irrtum vorbehalten).
im angelladen selbst (zumindest in meiner ecke) gibt es ruten und rollen zu ähnlichen preisen, wie im netz und dafür hat man es gleich und spart sich die hohen versandkosten. hardbaits sind meines erachtens nach auch nicht viel teurer, dafür habe ich mich allerdings für kleinteile, wie z.b. bleiköpfe und lose gummiköder schon dumm und dämlich bezahlt im angelladen, wenn jeder bleikopf bis 14gr 1€ kostet (egal welche größe) und darüber 1,50€ . gleiches mit den losen gummis. bis 12cm pauschal 1€.

das gibt es deutlich günstiger im netz und da schäme ich mich auch nicht diese sachen im netz zu kaufen, da ich doch öfter mal paar gummis + köpfe verliere.

letztendlich sind es wohl aber die großen "elite" marken, die den angler melken. 
hab manchmal das gefühl, dass ist wie mit den apple anhängern : was teuer ist muss auch gut (das beste) sein.

allerdings, wenn jemand so mehr vertrauen ins gerät hat, dann ist der zweck beiderseitig erfüllt und somit die preise dann auch legitim


----------



## Khaane (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Vergleicht mal die US-Preise für Plano-Boxen mit denen hierzulande  - Da zahlt man fast 100% Aufschlag an den deutschen Vertriebspartner.


----------



## Dakarangus (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Die Penn Slammer kostet jetzt statt knapp 60€ gute 70€ habe ich heute gesehen


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



layercake87 schrieb:


> letztendlich sind es wohl aber die großen "elite" marken, die den angler melken.
> hab manchmal das gefühl, dass ist wie mit den apple anhängern : was teuer ist muss auch gut (das beste) sein.



Wo wird man denn mehr gemolken? 

Mit Illex/Daiwa Bullet weights, die 2-4 Euro da Stück kosten und funktionieren, oder mit denen von DAM/Cormoran, welche 70 Cent kosten, aber dank scharfer Kannten gleich in den Müll können?

Dasselbe mit einem Wobbler von Daiwa/Illex, der zwar 13-22 Euro kostet, aber läuft. Im Gegensatz zu 3-4 Euro Wobblern, wo die hälfte der Charge für den Müll produziert wird.


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wo wird man denn mehr gemolken?
> 
> Mit Illex/Daiwa Bullet weights, die 2-4 Euro da Stück kosten und funktionieren, oder mit denen von DAM/Cormoran, welche 70 Cent kosten, aber dank scharfer Kannten gleich in den Müll können?
> 
> Dasselbe mit einem Wobbler von Daiwa/Illex, der zwar 13-22 Euro kostet, aber läuft. Im Gegensatz zu 3-4 Euro Wobblern, wo die hälfte der Charge für den Müll produziert wird.



|good:

Aber manchen stehen eben aufs Grattlerische... :q


----------



## Ruti Island (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



layercake87 schrieb:


> hab manchmal das gefühl, dass ist wie mit den apple anhängern : was teuer ist muss auch gut (das beste) sein.




Wie viele MacBooks, iMacs, MacPros, iPhones, iPads hattest du denn schon?


----------



## bacalo (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Wie viele MacBooks, iMacs, MacPros, iPhones, iPads hattest du denn schon?



#6  nett


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber manchen stehen eben aufs Grattlerische... :q



Im Prinzip ist gegen günstig kaufen nichts einzuwenden. Nur ist grade im China-Hausmarken Bereich Zeug unterwegs, was schlicht nicht praxistauglich ist. Und beim "doppelt kaufen" haben bisher noch die wenigsten Geld gespart.

Übrigens ist bei dem China Müll die Marge am höchsten. Deswegen sind die Käufer von dem Zeug auch die Leute, die am meisten gemolken werden. Hab ich aber schon ein paar Seiten weiter vorne geschrieben.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Nun, wir lassen uns schon ganz gerne zu Eseln machen, ob das dann goldene sind, ist eine andere Frage. Ruten, die jedes Jahr einfach umgelabelt werden und dann als der "entscheidende Durchbruch" gehandelt werden, obgleich der einzige Unterschied zum Vorjahrsmodell der Umstieg vom Vollkork zur Korkbröselpampe ist, 187595 verschiedene Köderfarben, das XT-84M-96-Tonnen Raumfahrtmaterial, die neuen Fuji-Torzite, von denen der kleineste so viel kostet wie ein Abendessen mit der Familie beim Italiener (und _natürlich_ gibts jede Menge Graphen und Prozentwerte dazu, wie viel weiter die Dinger werfen)...
Oft ist er nicht leicht zu erkennen, der schmale Grad zwischen Klasse und Nepp. Und erst wenn man die Aspius das allererste Mal ausgeführt hat, wird ersichtlich, dass das gute Stück auch nur eine (sehr gute) Zanderrute ist, aber nicht die ultimative Waffe, von der jeder schwärmt.

Letztes Jahr hab ich wieder mal meine alte Elite Spin genommen und einen schönen Zander mit ihr gelandet. Bisserkennung, Drill..., alles erste Sahne. Warum ich dann aber noch 3 Ruten mit ähnlichen Spezfikationen mein Eigen  nenne?
Weil ich ein Esel bin, und zwar manchmal ein ziemlich dummer!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Vielleicht ist der "Goldesel" das falsche Bild - wie wärs mit Melkkuh?

Da brauchst nämlich immer zwei, um Milch zu kriegen - den Melker wie die Kuh, die sich melken lässt........


----------



## layercake87 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Wie viele MacBooks, iMacs, MacPros, iPhones, iPads hattest du denn schon?



mehr als genug. hab auch keineswegs gesagt, dass die produkte schlecht sind - nur wesentlich überteuert und iphone/ipad-sparte ist zudem noch sehr, sehr unproduktiv. lediglich brauchbar als mediengeräte.

kein grund sich angegriffen zu fühlen 

steht ja jedem frei wieviel geld er für sein hobby ausgibt #6

nur was die notwendigkeit angeht habe ich meine eigene ansicht.
gehe da eher nach preis-leistung als nach purer leistung bei nicht vorhandener preisgrenze. 
und wenn jemand für eine rute, die sagen wir mal beispielhaft in ein paar bereichen 5% besser ist als seine alte rute, dafür dann aber 500% mehr kostet steht das mMn in keinem sinnvollen verhältnis.
gleiches gilt für rollen und kunstköder. 

bei kleinteilen, wie stahlvorfächern, wirbeln, drillingen, etc sage ich gar nichts. 
mein beispiel an den jighaken war gewählt, da ich qualitativ keinen unterschied zu der ware im angelladen und beim onlinehändler erkennen konnte, wohl aber im preis.

interessant ist allerdings, dass es online keinen richtigen ruten und rollen vergleich gibt, der mal 10-20 ruten/rollen jeweils in verschiedenen preisklassen (und angelklassen. bsp.: barschruten, zanderruten, hechtruten, etc.) miteinander vergleicht anhand von testwerten, verarbeiteten materialien (mit vor- und nachteilen), verarbeitung, etc. diese dann auch bewertet. 
ist doch eigentlich standard in jeder branche.

dann wäre vielleicht auch für mich ersichtlich warum manche ruten 300€ und manche rollen 1000€ kosten...oder vielleicht auch nicht 

edit: und hört doch endlich auf mit dem märchen das bei günstigen wobblern keiner oder nur jeder zweite läuft. das ist einfach nur falsch. meine box ist voll mit wobblern, die für 3€ aus der grabbelkiste kommen oder selbst neu nur 5-6 € gekostet haben und die dinger laufen und fangen genauso gut, wie die wobbler, die ich mir für 11-13€ (persönliche preis-schmerzgrenze) gekauft habe.


----------



## Andal (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Mit einem VW Golf kommt man überall hin und selbst mit einem Dacia sollte es gelingen. Aber wie ungleich geiler ist es, im Porsche anzureisen!? Und genau so isses beim Angelzeug!


----------



## pike-81 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Moinsen!
Ist doch alles eine Frage der Priorität, des Geldbeutels und des Anspruches. 
Wäre kein Bedarf vorhanden, würde es auch kein Angebot geben. 
Ob teures Angelgerät im Verhältnis zur Qualität das Geld wert ist, muß jeder für sich selber entscheiden. 
Welcher Angelgerätehändler von nebenan fährt schon mit der neuesten S-Klasse vor?
In meiner Vitrine liegen Stella und Slammer nebeneinander, und haben beide ihre Berechtigung. 
Was für den einen unerschwinglich erscheint, sind für den anderen nur Peanuts. 
Je klarer man die Prioritäten setzt, und umso mehr man sich auf's Wesentliche konzentriert, umso mehr Kohle hat man zur Verfügung. 
20 Billigwobbler, von denen man eh nur die Hälfte fischt, oder eine Handvoll High-End-Baits, die zu den persönlichen Bedürfnissen passen...
Petri


----------



## layercake87 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Andal schrieb:


> Mit einem VW Golf kommt man überall hin und selbst mit einem Dacia sollte es gelingen. Aber wie ungleich geiler ist es, im Porsche anzureisen!? Und genau so isses beim Angelzeug!



und mit 'nem nissan gtr-35 für 70000 klatsch ich jeden ferrarri für 500000 und mehr in jedem bereich locker an die wand. soviel zu dem vergleich. prestige und tatsächlicher nutzen sind zwei verschiedene paar schuhe


----------



## paulmeyers (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

layercake, es gibt doch so eine Seite, nur nicht auf Deutsch. Denke daher wird auch viel US und Japan-Kram gekauft, weil man da eher weiss was man bekommt als wenn hier irgendeine "Hechtpeitsche" angepriesen wird.


----------



## labralehn (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



layercake87 schrieb:


> und mit 'nem nissan gtr-35 für 70000 klatsch ich jeden ferrarri für 500000 und mehr in jedem bereich locker an die wand. soviel zu dem vergleich. prestige und tatsächlicher nutzen sind zwei verschiedene paar schuhe



Sowie sich nicht jeder der einen Nissan fährt auch einen Ferrari leisten kann, Andersum schon. Bei einem Ferrari hat man aber beides Prestige und tatsächlicher Nutzen.


----------



## Andal (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



layercake87 schrieb:


> und mit 'nem nissan gtr-35 für 70000 klatsch ich jeden ferrarri für 500000 und mehr in jedem bereich locker an die wand. soviel zu dem vergleich. prestige und tatsächlicher nutzen sind zwei verschiedene paar schuhe



Trotzdem wird der Japaner nie den Nimbus des Italieners erreichen. Es gibt einfach Leute, denen dieser Umstand in der Seele guttut. Das das kein universelles Lebenskonzept ist, steht außer Frage. Wenn man sich aber gelegentlich, oder auch öfter, einen Teil dieses guten Gefühls gönnen kann, finde ich das absolut legitm.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Man kann mit einer teuren, handgefertigten Avon-Pose den Rotaugen nachstellen, oder ein preiswertes Plastik-Modell von der Stange nehmen. Erfüllen beide den gleichen Zweck, haben fast identische Eigenschaften und den Plötzen ist es egal.

Ich habe manchmal Spaß daran, mit einer englischen Schmuckpose zu angeln, oder mir selbst welche zu bauen. Das ist nicht billiger als ein 08/15-Modell, macht aber Spaß.

Ästhetik, Statussymbole, Stil, Sammel-Leidenschaft, Werbung und viele andere Gründe entscheiden darüber, dass wir Menschen häufig nicht rational handeln / kaufen.

Das Leben wäre doch auch langweilig - und besonders im Hobby-Bereich spielt Zweckmäßigkeit zum Glück nicht immer eine Rolle. 

Ein Hobby soll schließlich Spaß machen und bietet zum Glück viele Gelegenheiten, auch einmal unvernünftig zu sein. #h


----------



## cafabu (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

moinsen,
ich will mal bewusst provokant sein. Mich wundert es in der heutigen Zeit wie viele Angler die kleinen Einzelhändler als auf der "Roten Liste" stehende Art ansehen. Sie verteidigen, hegen, pflegen und schützen. Vielleicht ist uns Anglern dies in die Wiege gelegt? Ich frequentiere in Hamburg 3 verschiedene Angelläden. Sie existieren seit meiner Jugend. Passen sich immer wieder neuen Marktlagen an und stehen nicht kurz vor dem Konkurs. Trotzdem kaufe ich Sachen, die ich woanders günstiger bekomme, auch woanders ein. 
Und zweitens, wenn es sich nur um Statussymbole handelt die man besitzen will, frage ich mich wo bleibt im Board die ABU Ambassadeur Gold Kollektion? Obwohl der Neider muss ja wissen dass sie vergoldet ist. Steht ja schließlich nicht Stella drauf.

Aber zurück zum Thema. Ich finde immer noch keine Begründung warum ein Teil im Schnitt 20€ kostet. Bis der Aufdruck Angler erscheint und dann 30€ erbringen soll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



cafabu schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum Thema. Ich finde immer noch keine Begründung warum ein Teil im Schnitt 20€ kostet. Bis der Aufdruck Angler erscheint und dann 30€ erbringen soll.


Deswegen?


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der "Goldesel" das falsche Bild - wie wärs mit Melkkuh?
> 
> Da brauchst nämlich immer zwei, um Milch zu kriegen - den Melker wie die Kuh, die sich melken lässt........


----------



## Andal (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Ist wie die Frage, warum sich der Hund die Eier leckt. Universelle Antwort: Weil es machbar ist und was machbar ist, wird auch gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

So ischs - Angebot und Nachfrage..


----------



## u-see fischer (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



cafabu schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum Thema. Ich finde immer noch keine Begründung warum ein Teil im Schnitt 20€ kostet. Bis der Aufdruck Angler erscheint und dann 30€ erbringen soll.



Ein großer Teil hat ja hier am eigendlichen Thema vorbei diskutiert, aber zu Deiner ursprünglichen Frage. 

Solange es Leute gibt, die sogar beim Eimer auf Markenware schauen, macht die (Angelgeräte)Industrie ja nichts falsch.

Ich schaue bei vielen Artikel auch nach (nicht Angel) Alternativen. So nutze ich eine Aderendhülsenzange zum Quetschen meiner Stahlvorfächer, meine Spinnausrüstung trage ich in einem Wenger Rucksack mit mir rum. Bei vielen Sachen geht das eigendlich recht gut, Schnurstopper aus Nähgarn, Aterienklemme aus dem Medizinsektor, Glasperlen aus dem Bastelbedarf usw. leider kann man Angelhaken, Angelruten und Rollen nur bei/von der Angelgeräteindustrie beziehen.

Ich achte jedoch darauf, dass  die fremd bezogenen Artikle in der Qualität nicht schlechter als die der Angelindustrie sind.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Sehe ich ähnlich,man wird ja schliesslich nicht zum Kauf einer 400 € Rolle oder eines 20€ Wobblers gezwungen.

Wobei ich eh den Eindruck habe,das die überzeugte High End Fraktion noch am wenigsten über zu hohe Preise wettert.Eine Philosophie ala "Kauf ist nicht Ich muss sondern Ich will".Aus Überzeugung.

Ist ja auch legitim.

Solange der Markt noch Alternativen bietet,dürfte jeder nach seiner Facon zufriedengestellt werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Je klarer man die Prioritäten setzt, und umso mehr man sich auf's Wesentliche konzentriert, umso mehr Kohle hat man zur Verfügung.


Das #6 ist doch die wichtigste Aussage, die ich nochmal hochholen möchte. 
Das gilt sowohl für die wirkliche innewohnende Qualität als auch für die zu bezahlenden Preisschilder.


----------



## Jetblack (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



> Wobei ich eh den Eindruck habe,das die überzeugte High End Fraktion noch am wenigsten über zu hohe Preise wettert.



Aber auch diese (Fraktion) hat häufig den wahren Wert erst erlernen müssen. Sei es über (Beratungs-verursachte) Fehlkäufe, Materialversagen - oder auch subjektiv empfundenes "Nichtgefallen"

Ich hab neulich durch Zufall einen Kaufbeleg eines inzwischen vor über 20 Jahren erstandenen Hilleberg Keron Zelts (für Wandertouren - nicht zum Angeln) gefunden. NoName, Salewa, Northface hatte ich da schon durch. Damals hab ich echt mächtig mit mir gerungen, die Ausgabe von 2490.- DM zu tätigen, weil ich mich in gewisser Weise auch "abgezogen" fühlte. 
Das Zelt ist immer noch in meiner (inzwischen) Famile und in Gebrauch.
Das preiswerteste Zelt, dass ich jemals hatte!!!

Mit guten Angelsachen ist es ähnlich - leider erkauft man sich das Know-How z.T. - kein High-Ender hat als High-Ender angefangen. Aus dieser Erfahrung nimmt ggf. die Tendenz zum "Jammern" ab.

Sicher, manche Dinge mit dem "Angel-Label" gibt's anderweitig preiswerter - ob die dann genauso wertig und so tauglich sind zeigt die Zeit.

Gruss Nick


----------



## layercake87 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



paulmeyers schrieb:


> layercake, es gibt doch so eine Seite, nur nicht auf Deutsch. Denke daher wird auch viel US und Japan-Kram gekauft, weil man da eher weiss was man bekommt als wenn hier irgendeine "Hechtpeitsche" angepriesen wird.



magst du mir die seite auch verraten ? wäre da sehr interessiert dran #6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

http://www.tackletour.com/ z.B.


----------



## layercake87 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

danke. 

edit: nach ein bisschen stöbern ist die seite doch so ziemlich das was ich gesucht habe


----------



## KaiserFranz (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Goldesel samma?

Vermutlich ist alles was im Angelladen nicht speziell für's angeln entwickelt wurde überteuert und woanders deutlich günstiger (Fakt).

Wenn ich mir manchmal nur anschaue was in Angelläden (und ich hab mittlerweile so ziemlich alle im Raum NRW durch ) für Angelmesser für teures Geld verkauft wird, lache ich innerlich über die jenigen die die Kohle dafür aufbringen.

Ich hab mir in einigen Läden mal durch die Klapp-und-Feststehenden Messern gewühlt samt Stahlcheck, Schärfe,Preis und co.
Und ich hab bisher nur Ramsch vorgefunden, entweder wird allerbilligster Stahl verwendet, das Messer ist stumpfer als meine Buttermesser daheim, die Klappmesser haben extremen spiel oder horrende Preise.

Da wird für ein "no-name" Messer ein 20er verlangt, absolut stumpfes Zeug augenscheinlich von einem bekannten Hersteller abgekupfert, Stahl mies, Produciton in PRC (China) 
Da denkt man sich nur das identische da kopierte Messer von Mora kostet ein 10er, wird in Schweden produziert und hat einen hervorragenden Stahl mit top Härtung und es kommt rattenscharf (selbst im Vergleich zu dt. Herstellern ala Böker deutlich schärfer) daher.

Und so ist es in vielen anderen Bereichen, vergleiche die Lebendköderpreise mit denen einer Zoohandlung/Reptilienabteilung, das sind reinste Apothekerpreise.

Um zum Thema "arme Händler" zu kommen, stimme ich mit dem Herren überein der was von 50%+ erzählte.
Ich war erst kürzlich bei einem Angelhändler zwecks aktueller Rollensuche und staunte nicht schlecht als eine 1000er Redarc für 129€ verkauft werden sollte, besonders in anbetracht dessen, dass ich die 4000er vor einem Jahr im Netz für 59€ gekauft hatte, liegt wohl an der aktuellen Aluminiumverknappung das da der Preis einen Anstieg von über 100% verzeichnete, und ich glaube selbst damals bei der 59€ RedArc hatte der Händler gewinn gemacht, auch wenn er marginal sein sollte.


Und zum bösen Online-Handler -> Wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, geht mit der Zeit, Mitleid gegenüber Händlern die nach all der langen Zeit die es das Internet mittlerweile gibt, es nicht hingekriegt haben sich zu adaptieren und zumindest zweigleisig zu fahren hab ich nicht, warum auch? 

Was bringt es ein totes Geschäft künstlich am Leben zu erhalten, beim Menschen wird ja auch nach einer Weile der Stecker gezogen, von daher gleiches Recht für die Angelläden 

Apropos Goldesel der Angelindustrie:

Indirekt wird man hier auch gemolken ->Forellenteiche.

Bei Teilweise 25€ pro Tageskarte verdienen sich die Teichbesitzer dumm und dämmlich.
Ich hab zu meiner Zeit als ich noch jung&dumm war so einiges Geld in mehreren Teichanlagen gelassen, die Besitzer fuhren übrigens in allen Fällen -und ich spreche von 5-6 Teichbetreibern- Edelkarossen ala BMW X6, Porsche Panamera/Cayenne.

Zufall?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Würde Dir dann glatt empfehlen, Dich schnellstens in dem Bereich selbständig zu machen, wenn da so viel zu holen ist.....


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würde Dir dann glatt empfehlen, Dich schnellstens in dem Bereich selbständig zu machen, wenn da so viel zu holen ist.....



jau, wo ist die nächste teichanlage zu verkloppen, ich will meinen fuhrpark schnellstens aufstocken...


----------



## KaiserFranz (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*

Ich berichte nur von dem was ich erlebt habe,  was sich zu 80% auf den NRW-Raum beschränkt und der Rest auf den bayrischen Raum.

Ich hätte es selbst nicht geglaubt, aber bei 25 die Karte und 5von7Tagen die Woche geöffnet(auch hier nicht alle) kommt sicherlich was bei rum.

Wobei du auch Orte hast wo die Karte nur nen zehner kostet, irgendwo im Sauerland war das, hinter Iserlohn?
Aber meist sind die Karten doch ü15€.



Nunja, was soll


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sind wir die Goldesel der Angelindustrie?*



KaiserFranz schrieb:


> Bei Teilweise 25€ pro Tageskarte verdienen sich die Teichbesitzer dumm und dämmlich.
> Ich hab zu meiner Zeit als ich noch jung&dumm war so einiges Geld in mehreren Teichanlagen gelassen, die Besitzer fuhren übrigens in allen Fällen -und ich spreche von 5-6 Teichbetreibern- Edelkarossen ala BMW X6, Porsche Panamera/Cayenne.
> 
> Zufall?



Wo angelst du denn? Bei uns kommt der Besitzer von dem Teich mit dem Hubschrauber.

Und da ist kein Wasser in den Teichen, da ist Champagner drin|supergri


----------

